# Hi From a Newbie!!



## RexRabbit (Aug 18, 2006)

HI have only just registered and thought I'd post a piccie of one of my 35 Refuge Bunnies.

This is Felicity who is a bit of a hypochondriac......







Janex


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 18, 2006)

Aww Jane I love your bunnies! Can we havea piccie of lovely Lord Lopsley please?


----------



## RexRabbit (Aug 18, 2006)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Aww Jane I love your bunnies! Can we havea piccie of lovely Lord Lopsley please?










Janex


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thankyou!:mrsthumper::heart::heart::kiss:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> a piccie of lovely Lord Lopsley


 Very good and interesting pictures. 
Got a good laugh at Felicity.  How old is Lord Lopsley?

Rainbows!


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh hi, welcome!

You have 35 bunnies? I'm looking forward to hearing about all of them. Are you a rabbit rescue?

Aw, let's have one more bunny.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 18, 2006)

Oooh, I've missed Lord Lopsley! (Pet Bunny, I forget how old he is but he's still young- less than a year.)

Can I make a request for a Major Tom pic? I've got a bit of a thing for him.


----------



## RexRabbit (Aug 18, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Oooh, I've missed Lord Lopsley! (Jordiwes, I forget how old he is but he's still young- less than a year.)
> 
> Can I make a request for a Major Tom pic? I've got a bit of a thing for him.


 

Here is Major Tom!!






Janex


----------



## luna21 (Aug 18, 2006)

awwwwwwww soooo sweet!!!! I wana see some more pics:colors:


----------



## RexRabbit (Aug 18, 2006)

This is Uncle Albert. He is 10 years old and has had major surgery to remove a Fibrosarcoma (cancerous tumour) from his mouth. He is a real fighter and loves EVERY SECOND of life. He is my special old man.






Janex


----------



## Pipp (Aug 18, 2006)

Jane, I can't begin to tell you how happy I am that you've signed up here! 

:hug:

Looking SO forward to more of your posts! 



sas  and the gang of fur :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome!!!:colors:

Your rabbits are spoiled!

-Matt


----------



## Spring (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh wow! 35! That's mind boggling! I really admire you . I'd love to start a rabbit sanctuary one day!






Hehe, looks like a little puppy! how his back legs are standing up, looks like a dog-like pose .


----------



## tadpolephobic (Aug 19, 2006)

*RexRabbit wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Aww Jane I love your bunnies! Can we havea piccie of lovely Lord Lopsley please?
> ...


 Is he purebred EL or is there some rex in there? He's got that lovably soft look about his fur and you just wanna cuddle him! 
He really does stand like a dog though . . . don't think I've ever really seen another bun stand like that. Mine think they are dogs though . . . I wouldn't be surprised if Fuzz started, she's already working on a tail wag of her very own!

Stephanie


----------



## RexRabbit (Aug 19, 2006)

Lord Lopsley is a Velveteen Lop. A relatively new breed which is still being standardised. The breed is a cross between an English Lop and a Rex.



Janex


----------



## tadpolephobic (Aug 19, 2006)

*RexRabbit wrote: *


> Lord Lopsley is a Velveteen Lop. A relatively new breed which is still being standardised. The breed is a cross between an English Lop and a Rex.
> 
> 
> 
> Janex


 Ooooh! The breeder where I got my French Lop Fuzzy Wuzzy was working on breeding Velveteen Lops. She was only on the first generation though, so even though I got to meet one, it looked nothing like Lord Lopsley. (That is the cutest name!)

Stephanie


----------



## RexRabbit (Aug 19, 2006)

*tadpolephobic wrote: *


> *RexRabbit wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lord Lopsley is a Velveteen Lop. A relatively new breed which is still being standardised. The breed is a cross between an English Lop and a Rex.
> ...


 Lord Lopsley's Breeder is actually from the USA, cant remember exactly where though. She is living over here now and is working on the breed. She will be exhibiting at the London Show in a couple of weeks time.

Here is another one of my special needs bunnies. Her name is Bernadette (Bernie) and she is blind. Despite how it looks she is NOT an alcoholic too!!








Janex


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 19, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS, your bunnies are BEAUTIFUL. I'm so jealous you have so many,

We have 4 right now, I'd love to have more but I don't think Hubby would agree to that. We'd have to get a bigger house. 

keep those pictures coming.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## tadpolephobic (Aug 19, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OH MY GOODNESS, your bunnies are BEAUTIFUL. I'm so jealous you have so many,
> 
> We have 4 right now, I'd love to have more but I don't think Hubby would agree to that. We'd have to get a bigger house.
> 
> ...


 

You're so lucky to have four! My dad barely tolerates two. He likes them and he even cried over Tabitha's death Tuesday, but heis much more likely to complain about the smell (fyi: they don't smell!) or them eating furnitureand tell my mom when I leave "no more rabbits!" then to say anything nice about them.

stephanie


----------



## RexRabbit (Aug 19, 2006)

Here are another couple of my Bunnies. The Agouti is Jessica and the White Bun is Danny. As you can see they are a 'close' couple!!








Janex


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2006)

Aww Jane..I am in love with your bunnies (and their names). How cute!:inlove:

What breed is major tom? Its hard to tell in the pic..he kind of resembles my Mr. Tumnus.

Keep those pics coming  :bunnieskiss

-Haley and the boys:rabbithop:dutch:bunny19


----------



## BunnyFofo (Aug 19, 2006)

Those are some cute buns! They look very well taken care of! I loce the pic of the two cuddling! How cute is that?

I would love to see some more pics of yourbunnies.

Bunny Fufu


----------



## RexRabbit (Aug 20, 2006)

And here is another of my 35 Buns







This is Hal. He has very poor sight and will only allow me to handle him.

Janex


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 20, 2006)

I think Hal is one of my favorite of your buns Jane, he is such a handsome man!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 21, 2006)

What a stunning bunch of bunnies .How did you come to have 35 -are they all rescues? Got to say, that Lord Lopsley is the first Velveteen Lop I've seen, and he is totally beautiful. Keep the pics and stories coming.

BTW - Welcome 

Jan


----------



## RexRabbit (Aug 21, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> What a stunning bunch of bunnies .How did you come to have 35 -are they all rescues? Got to say, that Lord Lopsley is the first Velveteen Lop I've seen, and he is totally beautiful. Keep the pics and stories coming.
> 
> BTW - Welcome
> 
> Jan


 Hi Jan,

My Bunnies are mostly from Rescue or from people who could not cope with a Bun once he/she developed a long term condition. However, I did get Lord Lopsley from a Breeder. Not something I would normally do and I got a lot of flack from some people. I Long Term Foster two elderly frail Bunnies for a local Rescue.

Just wish I could do more for all the Bunnies out there who need a loving home. So I do understand why I got the flack re His Lordship........

Thanks for the welcome

Janex


----------



## tadpolephobic (Aug 21, 2006)

*RexRabbit wrote: *


> *LuvaBun wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What a stunning bunch of bunnies .How did you come to have 35 -are they all rescues? Got to say, that Lord Lopsley is the first Velveteen Lop I've seen, and he is totally beautiful. Keep the pics and stories coming.
> ...


 

Tabitha's buddy Fuzzy Wuzzy came from a breeder. I get a lot of hassle about it, but I wouldn't trade my girl for anything. Some decisions you make for your own reason. And I also get a fair amount of people who say (right as I'm gearing up for criticism) "well now that I've met her, I can see why!" Quite a few people who met her last night wanted to know where they could get one like her . . . and these are rabbit rescue people! I'm sure the comments only last until they get to know Lord Lopsley as well.

Steph


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 22, 2006)

All of your bunnies are so cute! Uncle Albert's picture really tugged at my heartstrings! More pictures of him, please! You know, you have so many rescued bunnies that I think it's perfectly fine if you got one from a breeder. It's not like you haven't already saved plenty


----------



## shye (Aug 29, 2006)

OHHHH!!!! I LOVE ALL OF YOUR BUNNYS!! And now Imlate for work!!! I just couldnt stop looking! Thanks for all you do forthe buns!!:bunnydance:


----------



## allison (Aug 29, 2006)

I really admire you taking on all of those bunnies.... Do you have help?


----------



## RexRabbit (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I have not been around for a while. These past few weeks havebeen very difficult as I have lost 3 of my rabbits in rapid succession

First Orlaith, a 3 year old Orange Rex Doe died due to Pneumonia and Penicillin induced Enterotoxaemia 

Then my dear old Uncle Albert, an 11 year old Agouti Lop lost his fight with Fibrosarcoma (cancer)

Then last week I was devastated to loose my 6 month old Velveteen Lop,Lord Lopsley, to Liver/Lung cancer, probably as a result ofLymphosarcoma (cancer of the lymphatic system)

As you can imagin I am feeling rather shell-shocked about all the losses

But I have 34 other Rabbits relying on me and that stops me sitting about feeling miserable all the time. 

Anyway, just thought I'd drop in to update you and to say 'Hi':hello

Janex


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Jane,

I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of your three little ones.

I'm sure they are all at the RainbowBridge:rainbow:taking care of each other andwatching over you with all your other babies.

I will say a prayer for you and the babies.:angelandbunny:

Soooska


----------



## Michaela (Oct 7, 2006)

Aww Jane, I'm so sorry to hear this, especiallyLord Lopsey, he was so young and beautiful:sad:I admire youso much for what you do.


----------



## Haley (Oct 7, 2006)

Janex,

You and your bunnies are in my prayers. 

You area bunny saint for everything you do. Im sure you madelife wonderful for those three every minute they were with you.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Jane! I'm glad to see you back over here! :hug2:

I'm still so shocked about Lord Lopsley. And I didn't evenknow Orlaith passed, must have been before I started checking RUagain. I did post about Uncle Al and Lord Lopsley in ourRainbow Bridge thread as they both had some fans over here.

urplepansy:


----------



## Haley (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, and can we see some more of Major Tom when you get a chance...

I love all your buns (and their names!)


----------



## RexRabbit (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies

I will try and be a more frequent visitor!!

As requested here are a couple more piccies of Major Tom. Dont worryabout the cable you see in this first picture, The Major has noincisors and very few molars so cant chew it!!






This is how he likes to sit when I am working on my computer!!








Since loosing Orlaith, Uncle Albert and baby Lord Lopsley I have taken in Gorden Bennet






and Inspector Morse






Even though the pain of loosing any rabbit is TERRIBLE I will neverstop taking on Buns who need a home. I guess quality of life is asimportant as quantity so even if they are only with me for a few weeksbefore being called to Rainbow Bridge I will do all I can to make themhappy.

Janex


----------



## Haley (Oct 8, 2006)

Love the Pics! :great:

I just cant get enough of your crew..they are all so adorable! :bunnieskiss


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your recent losses - suchbeautiful buns ! I guess the more rabbits you have, the moreheartache you let yourself in for, but you are doing such a greatjob. Love the new additions!

Jan


----------

